# New Cisco Linksys E3000 wireless router



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

I recently ditched cable TV, through extensive research found the best route for me all around was to install a PS3 for Netflix and Hulu (more to it, but I'll spare you the gory details). So under advice, I upgraded the Netgear wireless router to a high performance Cisco Linksys E3000 wireless router. The transfer was flawless between all the cat 5 computers and cat 5 printer and wireless PS3. Then it came to the wireless lap top and I am pulling out the rest of the hair I have left. I've been trying for 4 days now to get this thing to talk perfectly with the router and it isn't working. I tried:
1. Installing the software from the router
2. Hooking directly to the router with the cat 5 and configuring
3. Following procedures from Cisco site to check my system configuration
4. Checked my DNS's and the router's DSN
5. Pinged the router
6. Stopped Window's firewall
7. Ran it in safe mode
8. Went through any and all internet setting's screens and adjustments\
9. Tried many suggestions on web and here
10. Yada, yada, yada,..........
without any luck.

My laptop can ping the router. It sometimes displays that it has local access only, sometimes says has local access and internet access, yet when I try to get a web page, it says it can't be displayed. If I hook up a cat 5 cable to the lap top and router, bingo, I have perfect access, but that defeats the purpose. I'm at a loss.........

Woody


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

I even tried a full system restore to a previous date prior to the modem switching, and still nothing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

OK, so here's what's transpired since the last posting. 
I called sisco/linksys and was on the phone for two hours with them (I don't feel so stupid anymore cause they weren't able to get any farther then I did) and they couldn't figure it out. They did alot of the same changes I did and more, but couldn't get my laptop to connect to their router. They stated that I could connect to their engineer dept and for 70.00 they could possibly fix it as it is probably due to my laptop or wireless adapter being outdated (my laptop is only 2 years old - Acer - but I do understand how things go out of date very fast in this industry). So I told her that at the moment, I really couldn't spare 70.00 just cause of being in school, career change at 45 cause of economy, and having 3 kids and I would get back to her. I went to my wireless adapter and tried to download a more recent update of the software. The computer said that the most up to date software is running. So at this point, I hooked up my old Netgear wireless router to a cat 5 cord to the new router and am running my laptop successfully off that old router.


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

Do I have to somehow resize that attachment or will you be able to see it somehow? It looks awfully small..........


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, further complications.........
The new wireless router only has 4 ports. So when I hooked the cat 5 into one of the ports, that meant that the printer had to go into one of the ports on the Netgar wireless router. Now the printer can't be printed on by some of the computers. This does not mae sense why some computers can see it and others can't. I tried finding the Netgear router through the computer, but it can't ping it. This was not supposed to be so complicated.....


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, so I am desperately trying to work with this today to come up with a solution cause I have to be in work tonight and kid's homework, wife, etc. To date, the one computer (vista desktop) works with the printer and the wireless laptop (vista). The two XP computers do not. I feverishly tried to hook up a home network thinking that I could connect the printer that way through one of the computers that had communication with it, but I couldn't hook one up either LAN or wireless. Seems like some computers can see each other, but none of them can see everyone. Frustrating! I went into the McAfee security to try and work with the firewalls but I couldn't enter the ISP's cause one is a Iv4 and one is an Iv6 and I couldn't change the settings to Iv6 to put in the proper ISP addresses. Also there is one ISP on there which is a different format and I tried to imput that but it says that's not acceptable. The two computers that can communicate with the printer both have these IP addresses. So I stopped trying as the next move was to do harm to the plastic devices and I thought that might have not been the best idea....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make and model of the modem you use with this router? Are you connecting more than 4 wired devices? If so, what are you connecting them to?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Perhaps, the issue is the McAfee Security. You may temporarily Stopped or Disabled the Services for this and see if it helps. Click on Start, type msconfig and locate Services Tab, uncheck any Services related to the McAfee Security. 


> Frustrating! I went into the McAfee security to try and work with the firewalls but I couldn't enter the ISP's cause one is a Iv4 and one is an Iv6 and I couldn't change the settings to Iv6 to put in the proper ISP addresses.


Please let us know.


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, so now none of the printers are working............


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From your wireless laptop, you might want to change the Channel to 1 and see if it helps.

None of the computers can't print to the printer?


> Ok, so now none of the printers are working............


Make sure that the IP Address of the printer didn't change, if you have it set to Auto Addressing or DHCP, chances are might have assigned a new IP Address, make sure it's on Static IP.


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

What is the exact make and model of the modem you use with this router? Are you connecting more than 4 wired devices? If so, what are you connecting them to? 

Agere Systems HDA Modem

I have the Cisco linksys E3000 wireless router with 4 ports for cat 5

I have plugged in originally the 3 desktop computers and an all in one HP printer

Now I have 2 computers, the printer, and a cat 5 cable to the other Netgear router plugged in with the 3rd computer into the Netgear router via cat 5 cable (this configurations so the printer can work for the kid's computer for school work)

Going to try some of the other suggestions now, .....will update you guys after everything before I run up to work


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

2xg

From your wireless laptop, you might want to change the Channel to 1 and see if it helps.

Make sure that the IP Address of the printer didn't change, if you have it set to Auto Addressing or DHCP, chances are might have assigned a new IP Address, make sure it's on Static IP. 

I can not find where to do this


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From your laptop, open up a browser and click on this *http://192.168.1.1* then press enter, most likely that's your Lynksis IP Address, you might want to verify. Then have the UserName and Password ready for your Lynksis. Locate the Wireless Page then in here you should be able to change the Wireless Channel.


> From your wireless laptop, you might want to change the Channel to 1 and see if it helps.


You may Print a Report from your Printer's Menu Button that show's all the Network or TCP/IP setting of the Printer. In here see if the IP is set to Static(Manual) or DHCP (Auto IP). If it's on DHCP, you may change it from the printer's Menu Screen.


> Make sure that the IP Address of the printer didn't change, if you have it set to Auto Addressing or DHCP, chances are might have assigned a new IP Address, make sure it's on Static IP.


----------



## byekryam (Sep 11, 2010)

I have to admit I'm giving up. I have the new Cisco router beung used for the three comuters internet and the wireless for the Playstation 3. I have my old Netgear router wired with a cat 5 to the cisco and my laptop gets internet through that. I have the printer plugged into the Netgear through a cat 5 and my laptop can get printing capabilities through the wireless Netgear. I have the USB from the back of the printer plugged into a Belkin 4 port switch and have USB's running to each computer so that at a flip of a switch, the three computers can print when needed. I know this is assinine and alot of extra equipment, but it works. I've been trying to get everything to sync and it's just not cooperating, and I've certainly given it an enormous amount of time. I just can't get the routers to see each other nor the XP's to see the Vista's, nor the laptop to see the desktops and vice versa. Arrrg! But it all works, not together, but it works. One day when I have more time maybe I'll spend some more time, but I just can't spend any more time right now. I certainly do appreciate all the help here, thanks for going out of your way to try and help.
Thanks so much,
Woody


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the update. If you decide to resolve the multiple routers setup in your home network you may definitely give it a shot in a more convenient time for you. You may also create a new Thread here and we'll be glad to assist you.

You're Welcome!


----------

